# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  I don 't care if it hurts, I wanna have control.... :(

## Lacrymosa

Γεια σκεφτομουν να ανοιξω θεμα κ ειπα τελικα να το κανω

Ο τιτλος προερχεται απο ενα τραγουδι των Radiohead το "Creep". Οι στιχοι με εκφραζουν απολυτα πως νιωθω κ παντα ταυτιζομαι. Ειδικα στο σημειο που λεει "I don 't care if it hurts, I wanna have control, I WANT A PERFECT BODY, I WANT A PERFECT SOUL". K εκει ειναι το μεγαλο θεμα. Που αρχιζει κ σταματαει η επιρροη που ασκει ο ελεγχος. Ποσο καταλυτικη δυναμη εχει. Πως μπορω να "αντιστρεψω" αυτον τον ελεγχο ωστε να μην ειναι καταπιεστικος κ με δενει με χαλιναρια αλλα να ειναι που δινει μια ισορροπια στη ζωη μου. Αυτο ακριβως συζητουσα με τη γιατρο μου την προηγουμενη συνεδρια. Μου ειπε "Ρε συ Ειρηνη, παντα ελεγχεις την ποσοτητα που τρως, ασχολεισαι μεγαλο μερος της ημερας με αυτο το θεμα, θελεις να εχεις ενα σωστο προγραμμα διατροφης κ ασκησης που θα τηρεις, θελεις να εχεις τον ΕΛΕΓΧΟ. Κ εκει ερχεται η κακια η στιγμη που για καποιο λογο σπαει ενας κρικος κ πρεπει να συναρμολογησεις την αλυσιδα απο την αρχη. Παει λοιπον ο ελεγχος τον οποιον τοσο πολυ θελεις να εχεις στη ζωη σου. Τελικα ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να εχεις τον ελεγχο? Ποιας μορφης ελεγχο? Κ πως πρεπει να τον αξιοποιεις κ να τον διαχειριζεσαι? Ποσο σημαντικος ειναι ο ελεγχος στη ζωη σου ωστε να καθοριζεσαι απο το φαγητο?" Αυτα μου ειπε κ κλεισαμε τη συνεδρια αυτου του τυπου μαιευτικη/διαλεκτικη/ ρητορικες ερωτησεις μου το κανει συχνα κ μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθαει αυτη η μεθοδος με βαζει σε σκεψεις κ τα αναλυω.

Επισης μου ειπε πως εχω θεμα με τη διαχειριση των συναισθηματων. Δυσκολια κ δυσπροσαρμοστικοτητα στο να αντιλαμβανομαι κ να αναγνωριζω ενα συναισθημα. Επισης δυσχερεια στο να το βιωσω σε ολο του το μηκος κ το πλατος ωστε να ξεθυμανει. Επομενως δυσκολια στο να το διαχειριστω. Κ αφου δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω, τοτε προτιμω μια πιο ευκολη κ γρηγορη λυση : το "τρωω". Κυριολεκτικα κ μεταφορικα. Νομιζοντας οτι ετσι θα απαλυνω τις σκεψεις που μου δημιουργει. Οι σκεψεις μου περι εμμονων με το φαγητο, μετρηση θερμιδων, εντατικη ασκηση κτλ προκαλουν τα αναλογα συναισθηματα, τα οποια μια κ δν μπορω να τα διαχειριστω με τη σειρα τους οδηγουν σε πραξεις (βουλιμικα επεισοδια). Επειδη ομως η φυση της διαταραχης ειναι τετοια κ καθε δραση ακολουθειται απο την αναλογη αντιδραση, αντιλαμβανομενη τη δυσκολια να τα χειριστω κ κυριευμενη απο θυμο, ενοχες, οργη, θλιψη, προσπαθω να αναιρεσω με το να τα "βγαλω". Σε γενικες γραμμες ετσι μου το ειπε.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτα τα ηξερα κ τα ξερω, δν μου ειπε δα κ κατι καινουργιο. Επισης εχω διαβασει κ διαβαζω απειρα βιβλια ψυχολογιας κ σχετικα με διατροφικες κ με γνωσιακη-συμπεριφοριστικη. Τα κατανοω ολα κ εχω πληρη επιγνωση του προβληματος μου κ ανετα θα εδινα διαλεξη με θεμα τις διατροφικες κ βοηθαω κοριτσια με αναλογα θεματα, αλλα η δικη μου εμμονη εκει. Εχω κουραστει να το ψαχνω κ να το αναλυω. Απεναντιας προτιμω να ξεσκιστω στο τζοκινκγ ακομα κ 3 τα μεσανυχτα στην αυλη η να κοιμαμαι 3 μερες χωρις φαι. Αυτο νομιζω επιβεβαιωνει το παραπανω που ειπα για τα συναισθηματα.

Αυτα απο μενα. Ακουω εσας.

----------


## ~Lucy~

Πρωτα θα σχολιασω την τραγουδαρα που επελεξες...κι εγω σ'αυτον τον στιχο εμενα παντα!!!
Οσον αφορα τον ελεγχο νομιζω ειναι αυτος που μας ριχνει στη διατροφικη διαταραχη..Ισως αν αφηναμε τον εαυτο μας ελευθερο να τρωει ο,τι θελει, δε θα ειχε την αναγκη να κανει βουλιμικα επεισοδια. Λεω εγω τωρα. Αλλα απο την αλλη αν τρωγαμε ο,τι θελουμε δε θα ειχαμε το αδυνατο σωμα που ονειρευομαστε..
Εγω παλι εχω μια απορια: γιατι οταν ειμαστε σε μικρη ηλικια μπορουμε πραγματικα να εχουμε τον ελεγχο κι οταν μεγαλωνουμε τον χανουμε;; ε; πχ εγω στα 14 μου ελεγα σημερα θα φαω ενα κριτσινι, κι ετρωγα ΟΝΤΩΣ ενα κριτσινι! οχι οτι ηταν σωστο, αλλα τι θεληση ηταν αυτη ΣΤΑ 14;;;; και μετα πως χανεται αυτη η θεληση;
Δυσκολια βιωσης και διαχειρισης συναισθηματος...μαλιστα. εγω πριν τελευταιο μου βουλιμικο (πριν μια ωρα) ζυγιστηκα κι επειδη διαπιστωσα οτι εβαλα ενα κιλο στεναχωρεθηκα...αμεσως ειπα στη μανα μου να παραγγειλουμε μια πιτσα! αλλα ειχα στο μυαλο μου να την ξερασω μετα... αυτο εγω το λεω μαζοχισμο :(

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πρωτα θα σχολιασω την τραγουδαρα που επελεξες...κι εγω σ'αυτον τον στιχο εμενα παντα!!!
> 
> [COLOR="#FF0000"]Ασε τον στιχο τον εχω γραμμενο παντου στα τετραδια βιβλια ποστ-ιτ χαρτακια κτλ δν υπαρχει κατι να με αντιπροσωπευει καλυτερα. 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τον ελεγχο νομιζω ειναι αυτος που μας ριχνει στη διατροφικη διαταραχη..Ισως αν αφηναμε τον εαυτο μας ελευθερο να τρωει ο,τι θελει, δε θα ειχε την αναγκη να κανει βουλιμικα επεισοδια. Λεω εγω τωρα. Αλλα απο την αλλη αν τρωγαμε ο,τι θελουμε δε θα ειχαμε το αδυνατο σωμα που ονειρευομαστε..[
> 
> Εδω ειναι που τιθεται το διλλημα κ ερχεται ο διχασμος. Ο ελεγχος. Ποσο σημαντικος τελικα ειναι αυτος ο ελεγχος? οπως μ εκανε την ρητορικη ερωτηση η γιατρος μου. κ το σκεφτομαι μερες αυτο το θεμα προσπαθωντας οχι τοσο να δωσω μια απαντηση σε μια ανοιχτου τυπου ερωτηση, αλλα να δω διαφορες οπτικες κ εναλλακτικες κ να το ερμηνευσω, ισως με βοηθησει αυτη η διαδικασια.. τι να πω, αμα βρω ακρη στο τουνελ παντως θα σου πω!! 
> 
> Εγω παλι εχω μια απορια: γιατι οταν ειμαστε σε μικρη ηλικια μπορουμε πραγματικα να εχουμε τον ελεγχο κι οταν μεγαλωνουμε τον χανουμε;; ε; πχ εγω στα 14 μου ελεγα σημερα θα φαω ενα κριτσινι, κι ετρωγα ΟΝΤΩΣ ενα κριτσινι! οχι οτι ηταν σωστο, αλλα τι θεληση ηταν αυτη ΣΤΑ 14;;;; και μετα πως χανεται αυτη η θεληση;
> ...


Ακου κι εγω το κανω αυτο οταν ζυγιζομαι κ βλεπω οτι εχω βαλει ενα κιλο η εστω καποια γραμμαρια απογοητευομαι κ εκνευριζομαι κ με πιανει να κλαψω κ τοτε ειναι που εχω την ταση να κανω βουλιμικο γιατι λεω μεσα μου "δεν με νοιαζει ετσι κ αλλιως χοντρη ειμαι". ποσο συχνα ζυγιζεσαι? επισης η μαμα σ δεν ξερει για την βουλιμια? Ωστε να σε βοηθαει σε στιγμες που σε "πιανει"? Πχ δεν θα σου αγοραζε την πιτσα κ θα προσπαθουσε να αποσπασει την προσοχη σου με καποιον αλλον τροπο (αντιπερισπασμος). Εμενα γνωριζει κ κρυβει τα γλυκα κτλ κ γενικα δν μαγειρευει παχυντικα φαγητα! Μετα την περιπετεια με τα καθαρτικα ταρακουνηθηκε κ το ειδε σοβαρα το θεμα κ ειναι με το μερος μου θελει να με βοηθησει! Επισης μου βαζει αυτη την μεσημεριανη ποσοτητα φαγητου! Αυτο δεν ειναι ενα δειγμα απεμπλοκης απο το μηχανισμο του ελεγχου? Ισως μπορει να σε βοηθουσε κ εσενα κατι τετοιο δεν ξερω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

α κ σε καμια περιπτωση δν ειναι μαζοχισμος κ δν ευθυνεσαι εσυ, μην το βλεπεις ετσι, ειναι η φυση της ασθενειας τετοια

----------


## ~Lucy~

Η μαμα μου το ξερει, αλλα επισης ειναι και η κλασσικη ελληνιδα μανα που δε μπορει να βλεπει το παιδι της "ξεκοκκαλιασμενο" οπως λεει! και το να προτεινω εγω να φαμε πιτσα ειναι ευτυχια για εκεινη! σημαινει οτι θα βαλω κανενα κιλο.. ειχε τρομαξει μονο τα περασμενα Χριστουγεννα, οταν πραγματικα ετρωγα ολη μερα κι ολη νυχτα και υπεφερα, δε μπορουσα να παρω ανασα! ημουν με χαπια για το στομαχι και δε μπορουσα να σταματησω να τρωω οποτε τοτε μονο μου ελεγε "σταματα να τρως" η μου εκρυβε τις σοκολατοπιτες..! τωρα νομιζει οτι εχω σταματησει τους εμετους γιαυτο με πιεζει να τρωω.. νομιζω ειναι αυτα τα συναισθηματικα ξεσπασματα που πρεπει να ξεπερασω. και πρεπει να σταματησω να ζυγιζομαι! το κανω σχεδον καθε μερα, αλλα πριν το σημερινο ειχα να ζυγιστω περιπου 3 μερες, απορω ποτε προλαβα κ εβαλα 1 κιλο...
το αλκοολ παχαινει;
τελικα δεν αντεξα, εφαγα και παγωτο, εφαγα και σοκολατα, το γ@μησα. μακαρι να ναι κλειστα ολα τα φαρμακεια αυριο γιατι μυριζομαι καταχρηση dulcolax....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Η μαμα μου το ξερει, αλλα επισης ειναι και η κλασσικη ελληνιδα μανα που δε μπορει να βλεπει το παιδι της "ξεκοκκαλιασμενο" οπως λεει! και το να προτεινω εγω να φαμε πιτσα ειναι ευτυχια για εκεινη! σημαινει οτι θα βαλω κανενα κιλο.. 
> 
> καταλαβαινω κ εμενα παλια ετσι εκανε αλλα μετα την περιπετεια με τα καθαρτικα καταλαβε οτι η διατροφικη διαταραχη δν ηταν αυτο που νομιζε τοσα χρονια κ ειχε στο μυαλο της! οτι δλδ "να τρως γιατι εισαι πολυ αδυνατη". αληθεια ποσα κιλα εισαι τωρα?
> 
> ειχε τρομαξει μονο τα περασμενα Χριστουγεννα, οταν πραγματικα ετρωγα ολη μερα κι ολη νυχτα και υπεφερα, δε μπορουσα να παρω ανασα! ημουν με χαπια για το στομαχι και δε μπορουσα να σταματησω να τρωω οποτε τοτε μονο μου ελεγε "σταματα να τρως" η μου εκρυβε τις σοκολατοπιτες..! τωρα νομιζει οτι εχω σταματησει τους εμετους γιαυτο με πιεζει να τρωω.. νομιζω ειναι αυτα τα συναισθηματικα ξεσπασματα που πρεπει να ξεπερασω. 
> 
> ισως θα επρεπε να κανεις μια ανοιχτη κ ειλικρινη συζητηση μαζι της κ να την εξηγησεις καποια πραγματα κ αν τα καταλαβει εχει καλως, αλλιως προσπαθησε να μην επηρεαζεται η διατροφικη σ συμπεριφορα κ διαθεση γενικοτερα απο τα λεγομενα της. ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω αλλα οπως σου ειπα κ στο πριβε ισως αμα γεφυρωνοταν το "χασμα" (στο διατροφικο κομματι παντα) αναμεσα σας ισως μπορουσε να σε βοηθησει! εμενα με βοηθησε κ ειναι διπλα μου κ με στηριζει! νιωθω οτι πλεον εχω εναν συμμαχο στο δυσκολο αγωνα που αντιμετωπιζω καθημερινα κ οχι οπως παλια που ηταν σαν να μιλαω σε τοιχο! πες τς δλδ οτι μπορει αυτη να χαιρεται που αγορασες πιτσα, αλλα μετα εσυ θα θελεις να τη βγαλεις κ αυτο σε μπλοκαρει κ σε θλιβει
> 
> και πρεπει να σταματησω να ζυγιζομαι! το κανω σχεδον καθε μερα, αλλα πριν το σημερινο ειχα να ζυγιστω περιπου 3 μερες, απορω ποτε προλαβα κ εβαλα 1 κιλο...
> ...


αχ ρε συ................... κυριακη ειναι κλειστα τα περισσοτερα κ μην κανεις καταχρηση dulcolax γιατι τις συνεπειες τις ξερεις καθως κ τι μου κανανε εμενα που πηρα 10 κ κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο. οποτε stay away...................... μεχρι ποσα εχεις παρει μαζι?

----------


## ~Lucy~

Μετα το τελευταιο ζυγισμα ειμαι 50....θα προσπαθησω να το ξεχασω ομως γιατι οπως ειπαμε η διαχειριση των συναισθηματων δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη μου, οποτε δε θελω να καταληξω σε νεα κρεπαλη...
Πιστευω πως αν συζητησουμε θα μου πει οτι δεν ειναι κακο που εφαγα μια πιτσα (ας ηταν και ολοκληρη) γιατι δεν τρωω και καθε μερα, επειδη ειμαι αδυνατη και δε θα παχυνω με μια φορα.. κι απο τη μια εχει δικιο! εκει θα χρειαστει να της πω οτι κανω εμετους γιατι νιωθω τυψεις.. πως της το λες αυτο;; ξερει οτι εκανα και κατα διαστηματα ρωταει αν κανω αλλα το αρνουμαι... ντρεπομαι.. 
θα προσπαθησω να περιοριστω κι εγω στο κυριακατικο ζυγισμα! :( 
οσο για το ποτα νομιζα οτι η μπυρα δεν παχαινει...και την επινα σαν νερο!!
καθαρτικα το τοπ που εχω παρει ειναι 3...κι απο πονοι αλλο τιποτα..δε μπορω να φανταστω πως θα ηταν με τα 10..!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ιδια κιλα ειμαστε λοιπον, ωραια! Καλο θα ηταν κ ευχομαι να μεινουμε σ αυτα που τοσο προσπαθησαμε για να το πετυχουμε κ να μην βαλουμε αλλο! Εγω δν θελω ουτε ενα να βαλω. Ειμαι συνεχεια σε επιφυλακη κ τσεκαρομαι. Λεω κριμα ειναι τοσος αγωνας τοσο αιμα εφτυσα να φτασω ως εδω τοσες στερησεις σκαμπανεβασματα γιατι πρεπει να το περναω ολο αυτο γαμωτο? Μου αξιζει αυτο το πραγμα? Κ εχω περασει πραγματικα δυσκολα με εχουν τυρρανησει οι διατροφικες απο τα 16 με την ανορεξια μεχρι σημερα. Κ λεω γιατι να μην μπορω να εχω αυτο που θελω? Γιατι να ειναι τοσο δυσκολο κατι φαινομενικα τοσο απλο? Θελω αυτο που εχω στο μυαλο μου να το επιτευξω. Κ εκει νιωθω οτι ειμαι ανικανη κ ανεπαρκης να ελεγξω το φαγητο ποσο μαλλον αλλα θεματα. Ορισμενες φορες ειμαι τελειως αναισθητη κ απαθης σαν να εχω μουδιασει, αλλες παλι στην τσιτα κ σε επιφυλακη κ δν αφηνω τπτ να πεσει κ να μν το περασω απο εξονυχιστικο ελεγχο! 
Η μπυρα εχει πολλες θερμιδες ρε συ κοψτην η εστω περιορισε την! Μεχρι ενα ποτηρι! Εγω δν πινω καθολου μπυρα. Δν εχεις ακουσει την εκφραση για καποιον που ειναι χοντρος οτι "αυτος ειναι μπυροκοιλια?"
Οσο για τα καθαρτικα εμενα 3 δν μ κανουν τπτ γιατι τα χω συνηθισει. Η χλωριδα του εντερου προσαρμοζεται σ αυτα κ παθαινεις ανοχη χωρις αυτα δν μπορεις να ενεργηθεις ευκολα εχεις μονιμως δυσκοιλιοτητα κ πρηξιμο. Να σου το περιγραψω πως ηταν με τα 10 μπας κ λειτουργησει αποτρεπτικα για σενα η για οποια αλλη παιρνει υπακτικα λοιπον ειχα τρομερους κωλικους σφαδαζα απο πονο, μου βαλαν ρινογαστρικο καθετηρα (levin) μου δωσανε να πιω ενεργο ανθρακα κ ειχα διαρροιες 15 φορες τη μερα οπου εβγαζα καρβουνο σε μορφη νερου σορρυ κιολας για την περιγραφη με ειχανε με ορους με ταιζανε μονο φιδε κ πραγματικα πεινουσα κ ηθελα τοσο πολυ να παω λιποθυμισα κ 2 φορες γιατι ειχα χασει ηλεκτρολυτες κ υγρα απ τις διαρροιες.............

----------


## ~Lucy~

οχι αλλο καρβουνο!!! 15 φορες διαρροια;; κι αντε η διαρροια, ο levin δεν πρεπει να παλευεται με τιποτα... εχω δει μονο να βαζουν κ ειναι να σε πιανει αναγουλα :/ με επεισες δε θα παρω dulcolax, θα φαω 5-6 δαμασκηνα για φυσικο αποτελεσμα! 
ρε συ τωρα το εψαξα για τη μπυρα και λεει 250 μλ εχουν 107 θερμιδες! καλα δεν ειναι; απλα ναι εχεις δικιο, φουσκωνει, κανεις μπυροκοιλια...και τι να πινουμε καλοκαιριατικα; τα κοκτεηλ παχαινουν πιο πολυ! αν και με τα χαπια ο ντοκτορ δεν αφηνει αλκοολ, ατυπα πινω κι εγω...
λοιπον κι εγω απο αυριο δινω υποσχεση οτι θα διατηρησω τα κιλα μου. δε θα στερηθω αλλα κριμα τοσοι κοποι να πανε χαμενοι! και το θεμα οπως λες κι εσυ ειναι να μην εχουμε σκαμπανεβασματα, να βρουμε μια σταθεροτητα στη ζωη μας..σου αξιζουν φυσικα πολλα! περασες δυσκολα και δικαιουσαι να βρεις την ηρεμια σου! αλλα με το σωστο τροπο, αν και απο ο,τι μου λες μια χαρα τα καταφερνεις, δεν παιρνεις καθαρτικα, εμετους δεν κανεις, τα βουλιμικα τα εχεις ελαττωσει, οι γονεις σου ειναι μαζι σου, νομιζω εχεις ολα τα εφοδια :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα κ ακομη καλυτερα! Εχω βεβαια ακομα δρομο μπροστα μου αλλα εχω κανει μεγαλες προοδους κ οχι απλα βηματα αλλα αλματα θα τολμουσα να πω σε σχεση με το πως διαχειριζομουν το ιδιο θεμα στο παρελθον. Τελικα ξες τι σκεφτομαι, οσο δυσαρεστο κ αν ειναι κατι που περναμε, δν θα κρατησει για παντα κ θα ρθει κ παλι η στιγμη που θα χαμογελαμε κ θα κοιταμε το μελλον με προοπτικη κ αισιοδοξια! Αρκει βεβαια να καταβαλλουμε την αναλογη προσπαθεια! Ευχομαι κ σε σενα ο,τι καλυτερο κ πραγματικα να βρεις τη χρυση τομη που θα κραταει τη ζωη σου σε ισορροπια κ θα νοηματοδοτει την καθημερινοτητα σου ωστε να εισαι πιο δυνατη κ αισιοδοξη να αντιπαρερχεσαι την οποια δυσκολια προκυπτει!

Τα δαμασκηνα ναι ειναι φυσικα υπακτικα! Αλλα τα καλυτερα φυσικα υπακτικα ειναι χωρις αμφιβολια τα συκα! Πολλες φορες για να επιτυχω το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα τρωω μεχρι κ 4 μαζι! Αλλα μν ξεχναμε βεβαια πως περιεχουν κ αυτα θερμιδες κ εχουν γλυκοζη σε μεγαλο ποσοστο φυσικο σακχαρο!
Το παν ειναι το μετρο!
(Χαιρομαι που σε επεισα κ δν θα παρεις τα κωλοκαθαρτικα! Διοτι ειναι φαρμακα του κωλου! Κ κυριολεκτικα κ μεταφορικα! Κ δεν αξιζει να τα παιρνουμε!)
Σου στελνω μια μεγαλη κ ζεστη διαδυκτιακη αγκαλιτσα κ ευχομαι να εχεις ονειρα γλυκα!
Makia τα λεμε! :) :) :)

----------


## ~Lucy~

Κι οπως λεει κι ο Νιτσε "ο,τι δε σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο", μαθαινουμε πολλα απο τις περιπετειες μας και γινομαστε σιγουρα δυνατοτερες και σοφοτερες!
ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ για ολα...! :) καλο βραδυ και τα ξαναλεμε λιαν συντομως! πολλα φιλια και αγκαλιες !!! :*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk

----------


## ~Lucy~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv11q8Ss1V8

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλημερα κουκλα!! Πως εισαι σημερα? Δν νομιζω να εκανες καμια βλακεια με laxies, ε? Πολυ ωραια τα κλιπακια!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ifTjdKrTPw

----------


## ~Lucy~

καλημερα Λακρυ! :)) δυστυχως πηγα και τ'αγορασα...μεχρι στιγμης αντισταθηκα και δεν ηπια τιποτα! :) δεν εκανα και βουλιμικο οποτε ειμαι οκ.
αυτο που την εχει δωσει ειναι ο γιατρος μου. του ειπα για την κρεπαλη που εκανα και για το οτι σκεφτομουν να παρω καθαρτικα κλπ και μου λεει "τι βλακειες ειναι αυτες; παλι τα ιδια; εδω πρεπει να βαλεις κανενα κιλο"... ειναι αντιμετωπιση αυτη;
εσυ πως τα πας ρε κοριτσι;

----------


## ~Lucy~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UvQvOFRS9o

και τι δεν εφαγα παλι σημερα...τι μπουγατσα, τι μπριζολες, τι παγωτα, τι κεηκ...οπως λεει και το τραγουδι hands around my throat κι ο θεος βοηθος...

----------


## λιλιουμ

the only way to be in control, is by losing it!

----------


## nflu

βρε καλα μου κοριτσια....τελειο σωμα δεν γινεται να ειναι αυτο που εχει ολο τον ελεγχο του μυαλου και της καθημερινοτητας σας...
το σωμα ειναι σκευος ,εργαλειο....οταν γινεται ο προσδιοριστης της υπαρξης η τελειοτητα παει περιπατο......
το σωμα εχει τον ελεγχο και η ψυχη ειναι υπηρετης...αρα και η τελεια ψυχη....παει περιπατο επισης.....
παν μετρον αριστον ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι και οχι τυχαια !

----------


## ~Lucy~

> the only way to be in control, is by losing it!


μου αρεσε αυτο αλλα πως το εξηγεις; γιατι εγω τον χανω συνεχεια τον ελεγχο πρακτικα και εκτος του οτι νιωθω βλακας, δε νιωθω και κυριος του εαυτου μου..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Υπαρχει ενα ωραιο αρθρο σε αυτο το φορουμ, που λεγεται νομιζω ο ελεγχος ειναι το προβλημα οχι η λυση, και εχει σχεση με τη διατροφη, διαβασε το!!

----------


## ~Lucy~

η περιοδος που μισουσα τον εαυτο μου ολοκληρωτικα εχει περασει...ομως με μισω τις στιγμες που με κυριευει το φαγητο...εχω γινει τοσο κουραστικη...δε μπορω να το σταματησω...αυτο το φορουμ ειναι η μονη μου διεξοδος...να πω το προβλημα μου...δε μπορω να μιλησω σε κανεναν...ουτε στους δικους μου ουτε στις φιλες μου...ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ! κι απ'τη μια λεω να μην παχυνω, αλλα δεν κανω και τιποτα γι'αυτο...συνεχιζω τις κτηνωδιες...απ'την αλλη λεω να γ@μηθουνε τα κιλα μου απλα ας φαω μια φορα σαν ανθρωπος, οχι σα ζωο...ντρεπομαι τοσο πολυ.......
παντα ετσι θα ειμαι....; αηδιαζω με τον εαυτο μου...
αντε να φυγω να παω στο σπιτακι μου να μεινω μονη μπας και στρωσω τη διατροφη μου γιατι εδω ολο μ@λ@κιες τρωω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλημερα Λακρυ! :)) δυστυχως πηγα και τ'αγορασα...μεχρι στιγμης αντισταθηκα και δεν ηπια τιποτα! :) δεν εκανα και βουλιμικο οποτε ειμαι οκ.
> αυτο που την εχει δωσει ειναι ο γιατρος μου. του ειπα για την κρεπαλη που εκανα και για το οτι σκεφτομουν να παρω καθαρτικα κλπ και μου λεει "τι βλακειες ειναι αυτες; παλι τα ιδια; εδω πρεπει να βαλεις κανενα κιλο"... ειναι αντιμετωπιση αυτη;
> εσυ πως τα πας ρε κοριτσι;


Σιγουρα δν ειναι σωστη αντιμετωπιση κ επαγγελματικη, ισως να μν ηξερε κιολας τι να σου πει. Μν δινεις σημασια αστο κ δες το σαν μια ευκαιρια να βοηθησεις ΕΣΥ πραγματικα τον εαυτο σου με ολες τις δυναμεις που διαθετεις, κ πιστεψε με ειναι πολλες! 
Τα καθαρτικουλια αμα μπορεις πετα τα στα σκουπιδια για να μν σου μπει ο πειρασμος κ παρεις! Η βαλτα σε μερος δυσπροσιτο πχ στο παταρι!
Εγω ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλα σε ολα τα επιπεδα !! :p

----------


## Lacrymosa

> βρε καλα μου κοριτσια....τελειο σωμα δεν γινεται να ειναι αυτο που εχει ολο τον ελεγχο του μυαλου και της καθημερινοτητας σας...
> το σωμα ειναι σκευος ,εργαλειο....οταν γινεται ο προσδιοριστης της υπαρξης η τελειοτητα παει περιπατο......
> το σωμα εχει τον ελεγχο και η ψυχη ειναι υπηρετης...αρα και η τελεια ψυχη....παει περιπατο επισης.....
> παν μετρον αριστον ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι και οχι τυχαια !


Υποκειμενικα τελειο. Για τα δικα μου δεδομενα παντα. Δν κοιταω δεξια κ αριστερα. Μονο τον εαυτο μου. Γιατι να ειναι τοσο μα τοσο δυσκολο να το εχω?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> η περιοδος που μισουσα τον εαυτο μου ολοκληρωτικα εχει περασει...ομως με μισω τις στιγμες που με κυριευει το φαγητο...εχω γινει τοσο κουραστικη...δε μπορω να το σταματησω...αυτο το φορουμ ειναι η μονη μου διεξοδος...να πω το προβλημα μου...δε μπορω να μιλησω σε κανεναν...ουτε στους δικους μου ουτε στις φιλες μου...ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ! κι απ'τη μια λεω να μην παχυνω, αλλα δεν κανω και τιποτα γι'αυτο...συνεχιζω τις κτηνωδιες...απ'την αλλη λεω να γ@μηθουνε τα κιλα μου απλα ας φαω μια φορα σαν ανθρωπος, οχι σα ζωο...ντρεπομαι τοσο πολυ.......
> παντα ετσι θα ειμαι....; αηδιαζω με τον εαυτο μου...
> αντε να φυγω να παω στο σπιτακι μου να μεινω μονη μπας και στρωσω τη διατροφη μου γιατι εδω ολο μ@λ@κιες τρωω...


Φυσικα κ δν θα εισαι παντα ετσι! Να σου πω τν αληθεια ομως οταν μου ειπε κ εμενα η γιατρος μου οτι δν θα το χω για παντα τν απαντησα "οκ μπορει να μν το χω για παντα κ στα 30 μου -αν ζω ως τοτε- να το χω ξεπερασει εχοντας αποκομισει εναν κατεστραμμενο οισοφαγο κ κατεστραμμενο στομαχι -το κατεστραμμενο μυαλο εξυπακουεται βεβαια". Ισως δν σε βοηθαω μ αυτο που σου εγραψα τωρα αλλα κ εγω στν προσπαθεια ειμαι, μπορει να μν τα καταφερω ποτε αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εχω τν συνειδηση μου ησυχη οτι τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα κ δν τα παρατησα κ αυτο μου δινει μια καποια παρηγορια.

----------


## ~Lucy~

> Φυσικα κ δν θα εισαι παντα ετσι! Να σου πω τν αληθεια ομως οταν μου ειπε κ εμενα η γιατρος μου οτι δν θα το χω για παντα τν απαντησα "οκ μπορει να μν το χω για παντα κ στα 30 μου -αν ζω ως τοτε- να το χω ξεπερασει εχοντας αποκομισει εναν κατεστραμμενο οισοφαγο κ κατεστραμμενο στομαχι -το κατεστραμμενο μυαλο εξυπακουεται βεβαια". Ισως δν σε βοηθαω μ αυτο που σου εγραψα τωρα αλλα κ εγω στν προσπαθεια ειμαι, μπορει να μν τα καταφερω ποτε αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εχω τν συνειδηση μου ησυχη οτι τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα κ δν τα παρατησα κ αυτο μου δινει μια καποια παρηγορια.


σωστη σε βρισκω και να σου πω και κατι, στην τελικα ολοι με κατι εχουν να ζουν... καποιο προβλημα θα εχουν να τους βασανιζει... εμεις γιατι να αποτελουμε εξαιρεση; μου δινεις κουραγιο ρε συ λακρυ...:) τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη! χθες και σημερα δεν εκανα ουτε μια φορα εμετο...θα γινω τοφαλος αλλα ειπα ας μη γαμησω το γαστρεντερικο μου αλλο...σ'ευχαριστω που με βοηθας! κι απο αυριο αρχιζω τα συκα! 
χαιρομαι πραγματικα που τα πας καλυτερα! και καλυτερα που δε μου δινει σημασια ο γιατρος μου αλλα τουλαχιστον θ'αρχισω να αποδεσμευομαι καπως απο εικεινον και θα τα καταφερνω μονη μου απος λες κι εσυ!
ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια, απο καρδιας.....:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα λουσυ μου! Κι εσυ με εχεις βοηθησει κ εχω αποκομισει πολλα μεσα απο τις συζητησεις μας κ ξερω οτι επιτελους μια κοπελα με καταλαβαινει κ εχουμε κατι κοινο. Σε σκεφτομουνα χτες κ ευχομαι πραγματικα να τα πας καλυτερα γιατι σου αξιζει μια ηρεμη κ ευχαριστη ζωη!
Σιγουρα ολοι εχουν απο ενα προβλημα να τους απασχολει. Αλλοι πιο σοβαρο, αλλοι πιο ασημαντο (βεβαια αυτο ειναι κ λιγακι υποκειμενικο) κανεις δν ειναι τελειος ως ανθρωποι ειμαστε δυστυχως ατελη οντα! Αλλα με επιγνωση των αδυναμιων κ ατελειων μας μπορουμε να προσπαθησουμε οσο μπορουμε για το καλυτερο μας! Εχοντας αναγνωρισει το προβλημα κ αποδεχτει την κατασταση εχουμε κανει το πρωτο βημα για τη διευθετηση του! (δν θα πω επιλυση γτ πιστευω το σαρακι παντα θα παρασιτει, αλλα τουλαχιστον να μν ειναι παθογονο)!!
Προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις κ σε συνεργασια παντα με το γιατρο! Να θυμασαι πως εδω που εφτασες λιγο δν ειναι κ εισαι δυνατος ανθρωπος!

----------


## ~Lucy~

Μου δινεις πολυ κουραγιο ρε συ!!! ευχαριστω και παλι!! συνεχισε την προσπαθεια σου γιατι σου αξιζει πραγματικα να ζησεις ελευθερη απο τα διατροφικα! εισαι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος κι οποιος πει ποτε το αντιθετο φερτον μου να του χωσω ενα κλωτσομπουνιδι να ησυχασει!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GIEdAUQjfc

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κλωτσομπουνιδι χαχαχαχαχα!!!!! 
Μακαρι καποια στιγμη να ξεπερασουμε τις διατροφικες κ τοτε θα βγουμε να το γιορτασουμε με ενα τρελο παρτι!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

----------


## ~Lucy~

τραγουδαραααα ανεβασες.........!!! μονο παρτυ; τους γυφτους απ'το μαχαλά του χωριου μου λαχανο θα τους φαμε....!! που σημειωτεον κανουν γλεντια μιας εβδομαδας οταν παντρευονται...χαχαχα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMaycNcPsHI

----------


## Lacrymosa

Χαχαχαχαχα θα γινει χαμος! Κ θα ειμαστε ελευθερωμενες απο τη διατροφικη κ θα δοκιμασουμε απ ολα τα εδεσματα χωρις να καταληξουμε σε βουλιμικο!! (Ονειρο, ε?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ifTjdKrTPw

----------


## ~Lucy~

...χωρις τυψεις, χωρις εμετους, χωρις καθαρτικα...ονειρο δε λες τιποτα!
ρε συ θαυμαζω πραγματικα την αδερφη μου που τρωει χωρις τυψεις! μολις τσακισαμε κατι κεφτεδακια κι εγω θελω να κλαψω...σνιφ...τελοσπαντων...
εχεις παρει ποτε διουρητικα;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjfNFzph74s

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι εγω το ιδιο ρε συ τυχαινει με φιλες μ οταν βγαιναμε για φαγητο π δν αγχωνοντουσαν με το φαγητο κ το απολαμβαναν κ λεω πως τα καταφερνουν ρε γαμωτη μου? Βεβαια δν σημαινει οτι αποκλειεται να εχουν διατροφικη καποιες απ αυτες γτ αλλωστε κ εμας δν το ξερουν οι περισσοτεροι οπως δν ξερουμε κ εμεις γ αυτους δν το γραφει στο κουτελο αλλωστε!
Διουρητικα οχι δν εχω παρει ποτε! Ουτε γνωριζω μαρκες διουρητικων! Εσυ παιρνεις?
Δες τι κομματαρα θα βαλω τωρα να ξεσηκωθουμεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y

----------


## ~Lucy~

here i aaaam, rock you like a hurricane!!!!! yeahhhhhhh
ξερω διουρητικα αλλα δεν εχω παρει κ μαλλον δεν σκοπευω να παρω γιατι κανουν κακο και στην καρδια...ελπιζω να μη φτασω σε τετοιο σημειο!!
σωστα δε φαινεται με το ματι αλλωστε η διαταραχη. απο τις φιλες μου πχ καμια δεν εχει γιατι το χουμε ψλοσυζητησει, βεβαια για τους εμετους δεν το ξερουν αλλα ξερουν οτι τρωω και δε μπορω να σταματησω! εκτος κι αν δεν το λενε! ας ειχα παραπανω κιλα κι ας ενιωθα καλα με τον εαυτο μου ποσες φορες το εχω ευχηθει!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVWazHTunSI

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μην παρεις μακρια απο τετοια!!!!! Κ ηλεκτρολυτικες διαταραχες προκαλουν επισης κ γενικα τα διουρητικα εχουν περισσοτερες παρενεργειες απο τα καθαρτικα κ μπορει να οδηγησουν σε επιπλοκες!
Δες κ αυτο τωρα καλα γαμαμε αποψε!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4

Θελω να τα σπασω ολααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ~Lucy~

χαχαχαχα γαμαμε δε λες τιποτα!!!! αυτο αφιερωμενο στις κωλοαρρωστιες μας!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4gBzUwo6Iw

(καλα πριν με within temptation μου θυμησες τοσα πολλα!...:) )

----------


## ~Lucy~

και μια εικονα που μου αρεσε πολυ...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-w-QNYn1Pxg..._bulimia11.jpg

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλα κ γαμω η εικονα! Εχω πολλες παρομοιες με vomit!
Εχουμε κοινα μουσικα γουστα παρεπιμπτοντως!!
Πως εισαι σημερα? Καλυτερα?
Αληθεια τι σου θυμισα με τους Within Temptation? :p
Ελα να ξεκινησουμε δυναμικααααααααααααααααα!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968

----------


## ~Lucy~

Ελα ρε κοριτσαρα!!! καλυτερα σημερα, δεν εκανα κτηνωδια αλλα εχω μια τυμπανισμενη κοιλια αλλο πραμα....μπηκα στον πειρασμο να παρο laxatives αλλα εχω να βγω το βραδυ και λεω που να τρεχω...:/
within temptation ακουγα στο γυμνασιο μιλαμε για τρελη πορωση!! ημουνα γκοθου κ ετσι, κλαμα, αδικη κοινωνια, "ξυραφισμοι" κλπ...!!
εσυ τι κανεις; εχεις καμια μαρια-μαριο η τα σχετικα;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3pHY7auD8w

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι αμα τα παρω θα παρω φορα θα σας γαμησω στις κλοτσιες στην ανηφοραααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!
Μια κ το πηγαμε ελληνικο παμε για Αγγελακα ! Αμα δεις στα comments ενας γραφει "Αφιερωμενο στον πΟΟt$ο μου δν χωραει πουθενα!!"
Εχω ορεξη σημερα!!!
Εγω οχι ακριβως γκοθ, αλλα ροκ-πανκ! βεβαια αυτα στο λυκειο π εκανα την επανασταση με ολα τα παρεπομενα! Τωρα δν ειμαι ετσι σοβαρεψα χεχεχε!!
Εχω 6 φιλες Μαριες! Μαριο ομως οχι! :p
Stay away from laxatives !!! Αυριο το φουσκωμα θα χει φυγει!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3je3XKTKzQ

----------


## ~Lucy~

χαχαχαχαχα στον π****ο μου λεει!!!!! ροκ- πανκ ε; χμμ... οι limp bizkit πανκ θεωρουνται; τους ακουγα κι αυτους ενα φεγγαρι!
τωρα κι εγω εχω σοβαρεψει :Ρ το χω ριξει και στην τζαζ-σουινγκ εκανα και χορο ενα διαστημα αλλα τα παρατησα :(
να τις χαιρεσαι τις φιλες σου!!! :) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ευχαριστω ευχαριστω!! Εσυ εχεις κανεναν?
Μπορεις να τους πεις κ πανκ ;p
Εγω απο punk γουσταρω πολυ (εκτος απο ramones κ sex pistols φυσικα) και Offspring! Τα περισσοτερα τραγουδια τς ειναι γαματα!!
Εγω χορο δν εχω κανει προτιμω πιο δυνατα αθληματα! Παλια εκανα taekwondo αλλα εξ αιτιας ενος τραυματισμου λιγο πριν να παρω τη μαυρη τα παρατησα! Μετα εκανα κ εγχειριση στο γονατο για ρηξη χιαστου εχω ακομα σημαδι! Στο πρωτο ετος εκανα kick-boxing αλλα για πολυ λιγο! Κ κολυμβηση εννοειται απο το δημοτικο! Το μονο αθλημα π δν εχω κανει ποτε κ φοβαμαι ειναι το σκι!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeWjzBHUdsI

----------


## ~Lucy~

πωπω τραγουδαρα!!!!! αμα σου πω οτι το εψαχνα και δεν ηξερα πως το ελεγαν;; το ανεβαζω κατευθειαν φεησμπουκ!! ;Ρ
α εισαι πολυ του αθλητισμου! κριμα για τον τραυματισμο παντως! σκι εχω δοκιμασει μια-δυο φορες αλλα δεν το κατεχω καθολου..! και γενικα νομιζω δε με θελει ο αθλητισμος! χαχαχα
στο λυκειο εκανα βολευ αλλα μετα σταματησα λογω πανελληνιων. απο κει κ περα μονο με το χορο ασχοληθηκα αλλα κι αυτον οπως σου ειπα τον παρατησα για δικη μου βλακεια..
τωρα μονο τα σαγονια μου γυμναζω λολ!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k

if i go crazy then will you still call me superman? 
μια ερωτηση που κανω συχνα στους δικους μου!!!
εχω 2-3 φιλες μαριες και τη νονα μου!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Να τους χαιρεσαι !!! :)
Καλη ερωτηση να σου πω δν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι!! Αυτο με το Superman λεω!!
Χαιρομαι π σ αρεσε το τραγουδι! Δλδ τους offspring δν τς ηξερες?
Παλια ημουν πολυ του αθλητισμου τωρα πλεον οχι! Αντε να κανω κανα τζοκινγκ δλδ αμα αθληθω θα κανω κατι μονη μ οχι γυμναστηριο σχολες χορου κτλ. Στο πανεπιστημιακο πανε ρε συ πρωτα πας λεσχη κ μετα εκει να τα καψεις εμεις ετσι καναμε!!!
Δες κ αυτο θα σ αρεσει ειμαι σιγουρη!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_OnFHJou4o

----------


## Lacrymosa

Βρηκα αυτο

http://www.geronguide.com/gallery/va...g?m=1295184623

----------


## ~Lucy~

πεθαινω και γι'αυτο τραγουδι...<3 στο πανεπιστημιακο να χω παει μετρημενες φορες! λιγο για ποδηλατο και διαδρομο ξερεις...οργανα δεν τολμουσα να παω ηταν ολοι οι σφιχτες διπλα και ντρεπομουν!! εσυ εκανες προγραμματα; τωρα το εκαναν και με πληρωμη νομιζω αλλα οχι τιποτα ακριβο παλι, μαλλον 10 ευρω..; καλα μετα το φαγητο δε σου ανεβαινε η μπουκια στο στομα;;

απο τα αγαπημενα μου των oasis!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr7MSSPNH9o

----------


## ~Lucy~

ανατριχιαστικη θα ελεγα η φωτο....τα λεει ολα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω πηγαινα παλια εκανα διαδρομο στεπ ελλειπτικο κ ποδηλατο κατα βαση (αεροβια μορφη ασκησης δλδ). Τα οργανα που ειναι για ποντικια τρικεφαλους τετρακεφαλους κτλ δν τα κανα σχεδον ποτε κ καλο ειναι να αποφευγεις ασκησεις ενδυναμωσης κ φουσκωματος αλλα να κανεις αεροβια! οχι βεβαια οτι αμα κανεις βαρη κτλ θα γινεις Σβαρτζενεγκερ αλλα καλο να τα αποφευγεις!
Ναι τωρα ειναι 10 ευρω αλλα δν ειναι τπτ αμα σκεφτεις οτι εξω σε οποιοδηποτε γυμναστηριο πας δινεις πανω απο 60!
Ενταξει στη λεσχη δν ειναι κ Η ποσοτητα π βαζουν στ δισκο! Μια φορα βεβαια ετυχε να παρω κ δευτερο δισκο. Αυτο π μ τη σπαει ειναι με τα βρεγμενα πηρουνια κ το ξυδι! Βρωμανε μετα κ νιωθω σαν απλυτα να ειναι! Αλλα τι ν κανουμε!
Ναι η φωτο τα λεει ολα....

Λουση μου προεκυψε εξοδος εκει π δν το περιμενα!! Σε αφηνω τωρα με κατι ανεβαστικο κ καλοκαιρινο! (Μην απορησεις, καμια φορα ακουω κ τετοια!)
Τλμ κοριτσι να σε προσεχεις!!
Μακια!!! <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5dqtRULD6w

----------


## ~Lucy~

κ εμενα μου τη σπανε οι βρεμενοι δισκοι οπως επισης και που δεν εχουν παντα μαυρο ψωμι! αν και συνηθως αποφευγω να τρωω ψωμι αλλα οταν σκυλοπειναω μια χαρα το τρωω...χαχα
θα προσπαθησω να πηγαινω απο φετος γυμναστηριο αν και μαλλον δυσκολο γιατι θα εχουμε αρκετα απαιτητικο προγραμμα :( 
κι εγω εχει τυχει να παρω δευτερο δισκο, οταν ειχε ομελετα!!! το αγαπημενο μου! :)))
ναι ρε συ για φουσκωματα ειμαστε, κι εγω την αεροβικη προτιμω, ετσι κι αλλιως για να φουσκωσω θελω πολυυυυ κοπο!! ασε που δε θελω κιολας! προτιμω να ειμαι skinny (κοινο μυστικο :Ρ)
καλα να περασεις κοριτσαρα, τα ξαναλεμε!! παρε και μια λανα απο μενα που την αγαπω, απλα.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QVC__Uvd8s

φιλουμπες!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

I 'm back!! Και ειμαι χαρουμενη οσο ποτε αλλοτε!
Κι εμενα το skinny μ αρεσει κ ειναι αυτοσκοπος μ αυτο νυχτα μερα δν υπαρχει ουτε ενα δευτερολεπτο π να μν σκεφτομαι το πως ειμαι κ αν ειμαι χοντρη η αδυνατη κ τρωω φρικες καθε τρεις κ λιγο!
Ωραιο τραγουδι αν κ απο lana del rey μονο το blue jeans ηξερα!!!
Κι ενα αγαπημενο μ για σενα (το οποιο οποτε ακουω πραγματικα ανατριχιαζω)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evfZer3-TeA

----------


## ~Lucy~

hellooooooo!!! πολυ χαιρομαι που εισαι καλυτερα απο ποτε!! εγινε κατι στην εξοδο μηπως;
να μη μιλησω για τη δικη μου... πριν βγω εφαγα τον αμπακο, ξερασα... εξω πηγαμε για ουζα τελικα, τσιμπησαμε κιολας, εγω μονο που δεν τσιμπησα, ολο τον τοπο εφαγα!!! αλλα ευτυχως πεινουσαν κ οι αλλες στην παρεα οποτε δεν ημουν η μονη που ετρωγε ετσι.. :Ρ μετα συνεχισαμε για ποτο και χορο, γιναμε κι αλλο ντιρλες, με το που γυρισα σπιτι ρε συ δεν ξερω τι μ'επιασε εφαγα μισο ταψι ρυζι με κοτοπουλο, λες και δεν ειχα φαει εξω...ε.λ.ε.ος.!!! αλλα ημουν τοσο κουρασμενη για να ξερασω που επεσα σα τουβλο για υπνο....
ωραιο το τραγουδακι! οι him σου αρεσουν;
αν και αυτο διασκευη ειναι, ωστοσο πολυ μου αρεσει!! :)) στο αφιερωνω για να εχεις μια πολυ ομορφη μερα! :*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBW--bgyezg&feature=related

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελα Λουσυ σορρυ που απαντω αργοπορημενα!
Ναι στην εξοδο επαιξε κατι με ενα αγορι κ αμα το διαχειριστω σωστα την Κυριακη που θα ξαναβρεθουμε μπορει να γινει κατι πολυ πολυ ωραιο!!! Τα καλυτερα ερχονται εκει π δν το περιμενεις βεβαια!!
Οι HIM μ αρεσουν παρα πολυ!!! Θα σου εβαζα το Join Me In Death αλλα λεω μν επηρεαστεις ασ το καλυτερα!!
Θα σε αποζημιωσω ομως με Alice Cooper κ το κορυφαιο κομματι του το Poison!!!
Ρε συ.... διαβασα οσα εγραψες κ προβληματιστηκα αρκετα.... κανεις απανωτα βουλιμικα αυτες τις μερες.. μηπως να παρεις το γιατρο τηλ κ να τον ενημερωσεις? Παρ τον κ πες τον οτι ειναι επειγον κ να σου κλεισει ραντεβου το συντομοτερο δυνατον... ειναι κριμα να τα περνας ολα αυτα... κ μν δισταζεις επειδη ειναι περιοδος διακοπων, αν ειναι σωστος επαγγελματιας οφειλει να σε βοηθησει..
Πραγματικα ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο κ συντομα να σταματησουν τα βουλιμικα! Γιατι καταλαβαινω πως σε κανει να νιωθεις κ σωματικα αλλα προπαντων ψυχολογικα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSzfRRNoGD8

Αυτο κ αν γαμαει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ~Lucy~

μμμ και κατι καλο μου μυριστηκε...! μπραβο ρε συ!!!! ευχομαι να εξελιχθει σε κατι πολυ καλο...!! :)) εγω πιστευω οτι μερικες φορες χρειαζεται να βαλουμε κι εμεις το χερακι μας για να εξελιχθει το πραγμα, μην τ'αφηνεις ολα στην τυχη..! 
εγω παλι ειτε το περιμενω ειτε οχι, σκατα μου ερχονται! αναρωτιεμαι, αντροαπωθητικο εχω ενσωματωμενο πανω μου;; τρατζικ! κατι πηγε να παιχτει τις προαλλες, αλλα εκει που μου εταζε τον κοσμο, τελικα δεν εμφανιστηκε καν στην εξοδο... τι να πεις
σημερα δεν αντεξα και πηρα 3 ex-lax.....ηταν μια τεραστια παρορμηση!! το μετανιωσα παντως...:( νιωθω χοντρη ρε συ... η ζυγαρια δειχνει 50,5 και συνεχιζει να ανεβαινει, θα τρελαθω....οσο για τον ντοκτορ θα κανονισω να παω απο βδομαδα! αλλα δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να μου πει και κατι το τρομερο.. ηδη απο το μηνυμα καταλαβα οτι δε μπορω να περιμενω και πολλα απο εκεινον.. μαλλον μονη μου πρεπει να το ελεγξω το θεμα!
σου στελνω κατι πιο light αποψε γιατι δεν ειμαι και στα χαι μου δυστυχως..:(
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niIcxMuORco

απο τ'αγαπημενα μου! λιγο sad αλλα μ'αρεσει..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Λουσυ!! Μιλησαμε με το παιδι στο τηλ κ σε καμια ωριτσα θα βγουμε!! Δν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαιρομαι ολη τν ωρα γελαω κ η μαμα μ λεει "Τι ειναι βρε κ γελας, πες να γελασουμε κι εμεις!!"
Σιγουρα πρεπει να βαζουμε κι εμεις το χερακι μας! Αλλα νταξει να μν μας γινεται κ αυτοσκοπος κ κανουμε αμαν κ πως θαρρεις κ χαθηκαν τα χρονια μας κ οι γκομενοι! Απλα οταν ερχεται η ευκαιρια να την αρπαζεις απ τα μαλλια! (Κι αφησε την φαλακρη στην τελικη, nevermind!)
Τωρα που ειπα nevermind θα σου βαλω nirvana για σημερα!!
Ωστε κανονισατε ραντεβου κ δν ηρθε καν? Τι μαλακας ελεος! Χεστον φανηκε τι ητανε αλλωστε!
Κριμα ρε συ για τα ex-lax.. Δν τα χω παρει ποτε οποτε δν ξερω με ακριβεια να σου πω αν τα 3 που πηρες ηταν πολλα η οχι.. προσπαθησε να μν το ξανακανεις.. ξες τι πολλες φορες τα λαθη κ οι ατασθαλιες μας μπορουν να λειτουργησουν αποτρεπτικα για ενδεχομενη μελλοντικη υποτροπη! πετα τα η κρυψτα!
πως εισαι σημερα? ελπιζω να εισαι πιο ανεβασμενη! 
Ευχομαι να εισαι πραγματικα καλα!!
Μακια!!! <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg

----------


## ~Lucy~

Αχχχ μωρεεε ερωτας!!! τι καλα πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα λακρυ μου!!!! :))) κοιτα να το απολαυσεις οσο μπορεις!! κι αρπαξε την ευκαιρια απο τα μαλλια οπως λες κι εσυ απ'τη στιγμη που ειναι καποιος που σ'αρεσει ! περιμενω τις εξελιξεις ε!
τα ex-lax δε με πιανουν τοσο οσο τα dulcolax, ειναι πιο ελαφρια δηλαδη, οποτε ηταν σα να μην πηρα καθολου..σημερα απο ατασθαλιες που εκανα ηταν ενα σουβλακι και μιση τουρτα σοκολατινα.....αντε το σουβλακι δε μετραει αλλα η τουρτα...; πηρα και ex-lax δεν αντεξα...αλλα μου τελειωσαν και ειμαι αποφασισμενη να μην ξαναπαρω. τελος. εξαλλου απο βδομαδα γυρναω θεσσαλονικουλα, θα ειμαι μονη και θα στρωσω επιτελους τη διατροφη μου! ανα 2-3 ωρες θα τρωω κατι υγιεινο για να μην εχω την αναγκη να κανω βουλιμικα. και τελος οι πιτσες, τα παγωτα, τα πατατακια, οι παστες και τα σουβλακια! ηρθε η ωρα να σοβαρευτω.!
τραγουδαρα μου εστειλες παλι!
να περασεις τελεια στο ραντεβου και περιμενω νεοτερα...!!
σου στελνω aerosmith και.......DREAM UNTIL YOUR DREAM COME TRUE!
φιλακια κοριτσακι μου! <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελα βρε κοπελα! Τι μου κανει το κοριτσι μου σημερα? :)
Καλα το κομματι που εβαλες δεν υπαρχει, ετσι??
I always dream cause that 's the least I can do in my life and hope my dreams come true! Instead, I 'll be proud to myself that I tried!!
Λοιπον με το παιδι βγηκαμε περασαμε τελεια κ αυριο εχουμε κλεισει δωματιο σε ξενοδοχειο!!! Με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται !!!!
Ρε ειμαι τοσο χαι γτ περυσι ειχα χωρισει με το αγορι μου κ το ειχα παρει πολυ βαρια κ επι ενα χρονο σχεδον δν εκανα τπτ σοβαρο με καποιον, κ λογω φαρμακων δν ημουν κ στα καλυτερα μ, κ το ειχα ψιλοξεχασει το θεμα ερωτας! Κ ηρθε αυτο κ μ φερε τα πανω κατω!
Ελπιζω βεβαια ο ενθουσιασμος μ να μην καταρρευσει καποια στιγμη κ ξενερωσω με κατι, αλλα ειπαμε σκεφτομαστε θετικα κ κοιταμε το παρον κ δν κανουμε αγχωτικα σεναρια για το μελλον!!
Ελπιζω τωρα που θα ανεβεις θεσσ να καλυτερεψουν τα πραγματα οσον αφορα τα βουλιμικα! Τα ex-lax πετα τα ρε συ πανε σε εναν καδο κοντα σφιξε τα δοντια κλεισ τα ματια νιωσε οργη κ πετα τα με δυναμη κ πες "αντιο κωλοχαπια"! Επιστρεφοντας σπιτι θα νιωσεις απαλλαγμενη κ απελευθερωμενη!!
Ξερω δν ειναι ευκολο αλλα προσπαθησε! Κ να θυμασαι τπτ δν ειναι για παντα! Ο τροχος γυριζει κ οταν ειμαστε χαμηλα η μονη λυση ειναι να ανεβουμε!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

Γλυκο μου κοριτσι εσυ !!!

----------


## ~Lucy~

αχ ρε κοριτσι ερωτευμενο μου!! σε ζηλευω, με την καλη εννοια! :)) εννοειται πως αφου τα ειπατε και τα συμφωνησατε (λολ) σκεφτεστε θετικα κι οπου σας βγαλει! σημασια εχει το παρον! σου αξιζει αλλωστε αφου ησουν νταουν τοσο καιρο να περασεις καλα χωρις πολλες σκοτουρες στο κεφαλι.. ποσο μου ελειψε να κανω κατι με καποιον! εστω χαλαρα! να μη μιλησω για σεξ, το εχω ξεχασει το σπορ!!!! 
καλα οτι ειμαι ηδη πολυ χαμηλα το αναγνωριζω, εχω υπαρξει και πιο χαμηλα ομως.. ισως γι'αυτο αναβαλλω συνεχως την επανοδο μου :Ρ δυστυχως σημερα πηγα και ξερασα παλι.. σκεφτομουν οτι θα κανω piercing στον οφαλο και οτι πρεπει να εχω φλατ κοιλια.. ποσο χαζη μπορει να ειμαι; τελοσπαντων.. περιμενω πως και πως να φυγω!! 
πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι μπορω να αλλαξω οταν παω θεσσαλονικη; η θα συνεχισω τις κρεπαλες με goody's και τα λοιπα; και τοτε θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα, γιατι θα μπορω να ξερναω ελευθερα, γιατι θα ειμαι μονη.. θελω πραγματικα να αλλαξω.. να το ελεγξω μονη μου! αλλα οχι νοσηρα, να τρωω φυσιολογικα, οπως εκανα πριν λιγους μηνες!
ερχεται κ εξεταστικη, φοβαμαι οτι αν αγχωθω λιγο τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι καταστροφικα.. εσυ ποτε ξεκινας διαβασμα;
σου στελνω florence που εχω φαει κολλημα τον τελευταιο καιρο!! την αγαπω!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Fq1omslWU

ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!!!!
YOU are shiniiiiing and YOU will never be afraid again!!!! :**** <3 <3

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τελειο τραγουδι!!!!!!!!!!!! Πραγματικα με ταξιδεψε!!
Εμεις ξεκιναμε πρωτο μαθημα Τριτη 28 Αυγουστου! Ελπιζω να τα παω καλα κ να περασω την εξεταστικη! Διαβαζω καθε μερα, εχω τα βιβλια μαζι μου. Δν μαθαινω απ εξω μν φανταστεις, πχ σε καποια μαθηματα ο καθηγητης δινει βαση στις σημειωσεις οποτε εστιαζεις εκει, η αλλοι πχ που εχουν συγκεκριμενες "αποψεις" τις παιρνουμε χαμπαρι κ γραφουμε αυτα που θελουν ασχετα αμα δν συμφωνουμε!
Εσυ ποτε αρχιζεις εξεταστικη? Ποσα μαθηματα χρωστας? Ξεκινησες διαβασμα?
Εσας ειναι κ δυσκολα γαμωτο κ πολυ απαιτητικη η σχολη, καμια σχεση, οποτε δν δικαιουμε να γκρινιαζω..
Πιστευω με το διαβασμα θα σου φυγουν οι σκεψεις για βουλιμικο.. Εξαρταται πως αντιδρας στο αγχος, αλλοι οταν αγχωνονται βρισκουν διεξοδο στο φαι, αλλοι τους κλεινει το στομαχι..
Αυτο που μου ειχε λειψει ειναι η σχεση, να μοιραζεσαι πραγματα συναισθηματα κ σκεψεις με τον αλλον, να κανετε ονειρα μαζι, να εισαι μαζι του σαν να μν υπαρχει αυριο κ να μν σε νοιαζει τπτ αλλο! Αυτο μου ειχε λειψει ενα χρονο κ επειδη ημουν πολυ δεμενη συναισθηματικα με το πρωην αγορι μου ειχα απογοητευτει! Αλλα τωρα μπηκα σε αλλη φαση!!
Σε αφηνω να παω για διαβασμα, καλα που μου το θυμισες, κ να κανω κ ενα μπανακι!!
Καληνυχτα κ αυτο αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpCSc6q8s8&feature=g-vrec

----------


## ~Lucy~

Μια χαρα θα τα πας, αφου ξεκινησες απο τωρα διαβασμα! εγω τιποτα δεν εχω ανοιξει ακομα! το ποσα χρωσταω ειναι μεγαααλο θεμα...πανω απο 10....υπηρχαν εξεταστικες που περνουσα ενα μαθημα μονο γιατι ημουν ενα ρακος ψυχολογικα, δε μπορουσα οχι να διαβασω, να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου με τιποτα, στα εχω πει κιολας. βλακεια που δεν εκανα μια διακοπη να μην κυλανε τσαμπα τα εξαμηνα.. ο,τι εγινε εγινε ομως, θα προσπαθησω απο δω και περα να συμμαζεψω ο,τι μπορω! κι ας αργησω να παρω και πτυχιο δε χαλασε κι ο κοσμος... αρκει να μη με διωξουν βεβαια :Ρ
εξεταστικη αρχιζω 31, ειπα θα δωσω σχετικα ευκολα μαθηματα για να μου ανεβει λιγο το ηθικο! 4 αν περασω θα ειμαι ευχαριστημενη.. εσυ ποσα σκοπευεις να δωσεις;
παντως μην το λες για δυσκολες κι ευκολες σχολες, ολα θελουν την καταλληλη προσοχη, ποσο μαλλον αν εχεις περασει και δυσκολες στιγμες! θελει προσπαθει πολυ οπου κι αν εισαι, εγω αυτο εχω καταλαβει.
Θα ερθει και η στιγμη που θα ερωτευθεις ξανα, ολα στη ζωη ειναι! δε θελει βιασυνη απλα, απολαυσε τη στιγμη κι ολα θα γινουν. κι εμενα μου ελειψε να ασχολουμαι με κατι γκομενικο, στη σχολη μου πχ με ολους παρεα κανω αλλα κανεις δεν εχει δειξει ενδιαφερον...τι να πω. και βλεπω αλλες κοπελες που τους την πεφτουν ο ενας μετα τον αλλο!! και λεω πως γινεται;; δεν ειμαι ο τυπος που θα μιλαει συνεχεια, εκτος κι αν ειμαι σε υπομανια, αλλα αυτες οι εποχες εχουν περασει! :( αρα τι να περιμενω; να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα για να μου ρθει υπομανια; λολ
ευχαριστω για την κομματαρα!!
σου στελνω pixies γιατι θυμηθηκα αλλες εποχες τωρα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind?

υγ:θα παμε για γυρο, ελπιζω να μην καταλληξω σε ξερεις-τι...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εδω ειμαι ακομα Λουσυ! Ξερω ξερω τι εννοεις, κ το απευχομαι βεβαια! Ακου τι να κανεις μπορει να πιασει μολις φας το πρωτο πιτογυρο πανε τουαλετα κ ριχνε για κανα λεπτο κρυο νερο στο προσωπο σ! Βοηθαει καποιες φορες το χω κανει αποφορτιζεται η ενταση π μπορει να οδηγησει σε βουλιμικο!
Θα χαρω πολυ να σε δω αυριο να γραφεις οτι νικησες την επιθυμια!! Κ δεν υπεκυψες στον πειρασμο!!
καλα κ εγω σε υπομανια το τι εκανα.. ασε.. τα σκεφτομαι κ ντρεπομαι οποτε προτιμω να μην τα σκεφτομαι καλυτερα κ χαλαει η διαθεση μ.
8 μαθηματα θα δωσω ειμαι αποφασισμενη να τα περασω! εχω παρει σοβαρα την αποφαση να παρω πτυχιο!
Καλη επιτυχια κ σε σενα κ να πας καλα στην εξεταστικη σ!
Καληνυχτα κοριτσαρα!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tm-1yRZtQg

Aν κ δεν ξερω αν μετα τον Μανσον κατα ποσο θα εισαι σε θεση να κοιμηθεις, anywayz, tlm !! :)

----------


## ~Lucy~

Τα εκανα ολα σκατα. Δε θα σου πω αυτο που θα ηθελες να ακουσεις δυστυχως... Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ *ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ* ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΕΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ?????? Αν λυθει αυτη η απορια μου θα ειμαι πολυ ικονοποημενη. απλα τα εβλεπα ολα εκει στα πιατα να στεκονται και να μην τα τρωει κανενας και δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω...!!! επρεπε να τα φαω ολα ΕΓΩ;; γιατι γαμωτο μου; :'( οι αλλοι πως καταλαβαινουν οτι χορτασαν; εγω γιατι συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη; ποσα σουβλακια ποσα μπιφτεκια και τα γυρω τους....φυσικα δε μπορουσα να ξερασω καπου. θα κινουσα υποψιες. και με το που γυρισα σπιτι πηρα 4 exlax σα την εθισμενη...και καλα να παθω, αυριο ειμαι καταδικασμενη να μην παω θαλασσα γιατι θα χρειαστει να τρεχω σε τουαλετες..
μιλησα με το γιατρο μου και θα με δει απο βδομαδα... δεν ξερω και τι να του πω!!
μισω τον εαυτο μου που δε μπορει να σταματησει να τρωει γαμωτο πως το καταφερνα αλλες φορες τι σκατα εχω παθει; λακρυ μου βοηθεια :'( θελω να φυγει η κωλοβουλιμια και να μη ξαναγυρισει......θελω να μεινω για παντα 50 κιλα γινεται; εδω κοντευω να καταστρεψω στομαχι κ εντερο θα μου πεις και σκεφτομαι τα κιλα μου....ελλεινη αχρηστη και τρισαθλια...μου αξιζουν ολα οσα παθαινω :'(
αντι να σκεφτομαι την εξεταστικη και να στρωθω λιγο στο διαβασμα εγω ασχολουμαι με τις διατροφικες μου σαβουρες...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHQagJU16Rw

No matter what I say, no matter what I do, I can't change what happened.....

Καλο ξημερωμα κοριτσακι! σ'ευχαριστω για ολα....<3

----------


## dikipo

c c c c c c c cc combo breaker

----------


## ~Lucy~

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3...toeo1_1280.png

την ανεβαζω κι εδω γιατι πολυ μου αρεσε.....
σημερα δεν εκανα βουλιμικο και μην το ματιαξω κιολας... σε λιγες μερες θα δω και τον γιατρο μου. εσυ πως εισαι λακρυ μου; πως παει με το αγορι;;

----------


## ~Lucy~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U

τι ευτυχια ειναι αυτη!!!!!!! η ζυγαρια εδειξε επιτελους 49,2......!!! θα ειναι σιγουρα απο την καταχρηση καθαρτικων, αλλα σημερα νιωθω πολυ πιο δυνατη να νικησω την επιθυμια για βουλιμικα! και αυτο μου φτανει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Λουσυ! Καιρο ειχα να γραψω το ξερω σορρυ!
Με το αγορι εξελισσεται πολυ καλα! Τοσο καλα που ειλικρινα δν το περιμενα! Βεβαια εχω ενα μικρο θεματακι εγω στο σεξουαλικο κομματι λογω φαρμακων (δν μπορω να τελειωσω) αλλα μεθαυριο που εχω γιατρο θα θεσω το ζητημα στην πρωτη γραμμη προτεραιοτητας γτ δν γινεται να συνεχιστει για πολυ ακομα! :p
Χαιρομαι ρε συ για τα κιλα μπραβο! Κοιτα ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα οπως μας λεγαν στο δημοτικο! Το αποτελεσμα μετραει!
Κι εγω ειμαι κατω απο 50 πλεον κ κοιταζομουν το πρωι κ φαινοντουσαν καθαρα τα κοκκαλα μου να διαγραφονται στα πλευρα κ εβαζα τα χερια αναμεσα στους σπονδυλους του θωρακα κ τους μετρουσα κ χαιρομουν!! Εκοψα κ τα μαλλια μ επισης! :p
Καλημερα κ have a nice day! Sorry αν το παρακανω με τους bon jovi αλλα αυτο το συγκροτημα ειναι λατρεια μου τι να κανω!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCg2BoKiuOM

----------


## ~Lucy~

Αυτο το τραγουδι το λατρευωωωω :))) Καλημερα και σε σενα Λακρυ μου!! πολυ χαιρομαι που επεστρεψες με ευχαριστα νεα! οσο για το σεξουαλικο κομματι, συζητησε το με τη γιατρο σου για να λυθει το θεμα. εχω διαβασει για το abilify οτι το κανει αυτο, ισως και το zoloft. με το abilify εγω παντως δεν το εχω διαπιστωσει ακομα σαν ασεξουαλ που εχω γινει :Ρ λολ
μην ανησυχεις παντως, ισως χρειαστει να σου μειωσει τις δοσεις, αλλα αν ειναι νωρις ακομη λιγο δυσκολο να το κανει...:/
ρε συ πολυ χαιρομαι που κατεβαινουμε στα κιλα μας αλλα μηπως δεν πρεπει να χαιρομαστε τοσο;; αντικειμενικα ειμαστε αδυνατες, απλα θελουμε κι αλλο κι αλλο και στο τελος μας γινεται ψυχωση..χθες τελικα δεν αντεξα τσακισα μονο κατι πατατακια, που δε θεωρειται βουλιμικο, αλλα ειχα τυψεις και τα ξερασα..γιατι δεν ηθελα να βαλω γραμμαριο! δεν ξερω πραγματικα.. κι αυτη η μανα μου ολο βλακιτσες παει κ αγοραζει! απο αυριο που επιστρεφω τερμα αυτα. θα τρωω μονο υγιεινα! 
δεν ξερω μαλλον χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια του ντοκτορ.......:( κουραστηκα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRRc4MMAQ3c

με 'γεια τα μαλλακια σου!!!!! :*

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ευχαριστω Λουσυ μου !!
Αυριο εχω γιατρο κ θα το αναφερω το ζητημα να μ πει αμα ειναι απ τα φαρμακα κ τι μπορουμε να κανουμε επ αυτου. Ελπιζω παντως να μν ειναι κατι μονιμο γτ μ χει καρφωθει κ η ιδεα οτι μπορει να χω παθει μονιμη σεξουαλικη ανικανοτητα (αν κ η ανικανοτητα ειναι βαρια λεξη το ξερω, ας πουμε λοιπον τοτε δυσλειτουργια). Ειναι κ οτι ζω εντονα κ τα κανω ολα αυτοματοποιημενα, θα δειξει.
Ναι ειναι η διατροφικη εμμονη π μας κανει ετσι. Να ελεγχουμε κ να υπολογιζουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Σου στελνω τα φιλακια μ με ενα υπεροχο τραγουδι!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN7yUZ5FcGY

----------


## ~Lucy~

Τι ομορφο τραγουδι! :) Λακρυ μου σου απαντησα και στο αλλο θεμα για τις ανησυχιες σου, ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο να ανησυχεις, αλλα κατι μονιμο δεν ειναι σιγουρα... αν ηταν ετσι θα την ειχαμε βαμμενη ολοι οσοι παιρνουμε χαπια!! και ειμαστε πολλοιιιι!!!
Εγω σημερα πηγα στο γιατρο μου και νιωθω πολυ πιο συνειδητοποιημενη. Μου θυμησε ολα οσα εχω καταφερει και ποσο κριμα ειναι να τους δινω μια κλωτσια με τα καθαρτικα κλπ... Μου θυμησε ποια ειμαι....γιατι χαθηκα....εχω σκοπο να παραμεινω η Λουση που ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ και να μην ξαναπεσω στην παγιδα των εμετων και των καθαρτικων. αποφασισα να πεταξω ο,τι καθαρτικο εχω και δεν εχω. ειμαι αδυνατη και το ξερω οτι ειμαι, δε χρειαζεται να αδυνατησω αλλο. δε χρειαζομαι καμια επιβεβαιωση! δε χρειαζομαι κωλοκαθαρτικα για να να μου καταστρεψουν το εντερο... επιανα τον εαυτο μου να λεει ψεματα στους δικους μου για τους εμετους..."γαστρεντεριτιδα". ..ΦΤΑΝΕΙ. οπως λες Λακρυ μου οταν πεσεις πολυ χαμηλα η μονη λυση ειναι να αρχισεις να ανεβαινεις!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ

Φιλακια Λακρυ μου κι ευχαριστω παντα για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση σου!!... :')

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λουσυ μου εγω ευχαριστω δν φανταζεσαι ποσο καλυτερα νιωθω απο τοτε π μιλαμε κ ανταλλασουμε εμπειριες, εχω αντλησει απιστευτη δυναμη μεσα απο τα μηνυματα σου κ νιωθω κ ξερω πως με καταλαβαινεις!
Λολ dust in the wind? μμμ απο κει που το ειχαμε στο rock το δυνατο λιγο κατεβηκε το volume!
Eγω τελικα το ακυρωσα επειδη βαριομουνα να παω κ με πιασε κριση πανικου σημερα στο δρομο κ φοβηθηκα κ ειπα καλυτερα να κατσω σπιτι. Κ το βαλαμε next friday. 
Χαιρομαι π σ εδωσε θαρρος ο γιατρος σ! Ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα ενιωθες καλυτερα!
Πραγματι you 've come too far to take orders from a laxie!! :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEmJqhgNtgU&feature=fvst

----------


## ~Lucy~

Τα καθαρτικα με χαιρετανε πλεον απο τον καδο απορριματων :) και πολυ το χαρηκα!!! χθες και σημερα μια χαρα τα πηγα με το φαγητο, τρωω κουλες ωρες αλλα δεν εκανα βουλιμικα και δεν εχω την αναγκη να κανω, δεν εχω στο σπιτι πειρασμους! Πραμγατικα δεν περιμενα να με βοηθησει τοσο ο γιατρος μου.. σα να ξυπνησα απτην αδρανεια μου! Επισης σημερα τρυπησα τον αφαλο μου!!! και πολυ μου αρεσε! :)) Σου στελνω Doors για να ξανανεβασουμε τους τονους! let it roll baby!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvoylkQckWg

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ετσι ετσι να ανεβαινει η ομαδα!!!
καλα εκανες κ πεταξες τα καθαρτικα! Τα εβαλες εκει που τους αξιζει!!
Χαιρομαι ρε συ που τα πας καλα! Ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι κ ακομα καλυτερα!
Εγω εχω πολυ δρομο μπροστα μ αλλα θα παλεψω κ ευελπιστω να τα καταφερω! Οπως ειχα διαβασει καπου "Μην αφηνεις αυτο που σε τρωει, να χορτασει!!"
Με γεια το σκουλαρικακι!!! :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk

*And we feel heavy metal!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ~Lucy~

Thank you, thank you!! :) Καλα, αυτη τη φραση την αγαπω! οπως και το κομματι! Λακρυ μου τα πας παρα πολυ καλα, δεν κανεις εμετους, δεν παιρνεις καθαρτικα, τα βουλιμικα λες οτι τα εχεις ελαττωσει, αυτο ηδη απο μονο του ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο!! Εχεις καταφερει τοσα πολλα, απλα σε κουραζει ψυχολογικα τα να προσπαθεις να εχεις τον ελεγχο σε ολα.. Σε αυτο το κομματι θα επρεπε να δουλεψεις πιο πολυ πιστευω. Θα τα καταφερεις με λιγη πιστη και θεληση!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fcRa5Z6LmU

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι αυτος ο κωλοελεγχος γαμωτο... Δεν τα ξεπερασα, το σ-κ εκανα ΤΑ βουλιμικα.. Ποσα λεφτα ξοδεψα για τα φαγια δεν θα το πιστευεις.. Φυσικα ξερεις που κατεληξαν.. Αλλα σημερα ειπα "ΦΤΑΝΕΙ, ΑΡΚΕΤΑ" κ επανηλθα στην ησυχη ρουτινα μ! 
Μου χεις δωσει πολυ κουραγιο ρε συ! Οταν ειπα το ENOUGH σημερα στον εαυτο μ ειχα εσενα ως παραδειγμα! Σκεφτομουν πως ειμαι δυνατος ανθρωπος κ θα τα καταφερω!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PRfDJQY_Y8&feature=related

----------


## ~Lucy~

Μπραβο ρε συ! Αυτο ειναι το κοριτσι μου!! Σημασια εχει που ειπες το "αρκετα" και μαλιστα σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα! χαιρομαι που με ειχες ως παραδειγμα, αν και δεν ειμαι και ο,τι καλυτερο...! λολ :Ρ κι εγω εσενα σκεφτομαι οταν παω να πεσω σε βουλιμικο η κανω σκεψεις να ανανεωσω τα καθαρτικα μου!! αλλα λεω οχι, τελος αυτα! ευχομαι να συνεχισουμε στον καλο δρομο! :) γιατι μας αξιζει!! αντε γιατι σαν πολλα να εχουμε περασει... κι οταν εχεις την αναγκη στελνε μου εδω η πμ θα ειμαι stand by να σε εμψυχωσω!! :* 

καλα εχω φαει τρελο κολλημα μ'αυτο το τραγουδι........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvLlIYuTC-Q

----------

